# Reading > Forum Book Club >  August '10 Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

Please nominate the book you would like to read in August by June 30th.

----------


## victorianfan

The Man Without Qualities by Robert Musil

----------


## Scheherazade

> The Man Without Qualities


That should be quite easy to get hold of! 

 :Tongue: 

I would like to nominate... _Empire Falls_ by Richard Russo

----------


## Nikhar

The Wizard of Oz

----------


## Dark Muse

The Bone People by Keri Hulme

----------


## The Comedian

I'd like to nominate The Razor's Edge by W.Somerset Maugham. 

Here's the first two paragraphs from Wikipedia -- they offer a brief plot overview:



> The Razor’s Edge tells the story of an American fighter pilot (Larry Darrell) traumatized by his experiences in World War I, who sets off in search of some transcendent meaning in his life. The novel is supposed to be based on the life of Guy Hague, an American mining engineer.
> 
> The story begins through the eyes of Larry’s friends and acquaintances as they witness his personality change after the War. His rejection of conventional life and search for meaningful experience allows him to thrive while the more materialistic characters suffer reversals of fortune.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. The Man Without Qualities by Robert Musil 

2. _Empire Falls_ by Richard Russo 

3. _The Wizard of Oz_

4. _The Bone People_ by Keri Hulme

5. _The Razor's Edge_

----------


## scaltz

Kafka on the shore by Murakami.

----------


## Sirkka

The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho.

----------


## Tarvaa

"The Fifth Child" by Doris Lessing

----------


## sixsmith

_Riven Rock_ - T.C Boyle




> The Man Without Qualities by Robert Musil


A tad long for a book club read?

----------


## Nikhar

> The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho.


Don't get me wrong but I read the book and found it too boring. Wonder what's about it that attracted so many people.

----------


## Sirkka

Maybe it is due to the translation. ;-)

I have read it a few times and think, it is a wonderful book. A kind of a modern fairy tale. It is an allegorical novel, which makes it so famous. And, of course, the brilliant way Coelho writes.

But everyone has another taste, and due to that we have a variety of so many things. =)
I love that book.

----------


## aliengirl

> The Wizard of Oz


I would second this nomination. 'The Wizard of Oz' is a wonderful read.

----------


## Nikhar

Sorry the complete name is :- The Wonderful Wizard of Oz

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. The Man Without Qualities by Robert Musil 

2. _Empire Falls_ by Richard Russo 

3. _The Wizard of Oz_

4. _The Bone People_ by Keri Hulme

5. _The Razor's Edge_

6. _Kafka on the shore_ by Murakami

7. _The Alchemist_ by Paulo Coelho 

8. _The Fifth Child_ by Doris Lessing

9. _Riven Rock_ - T.C Boyle



Last nomination is up for grabs!

----------


## _Shannon_

OOhhh..I still have a chance! (and please no more children's books....I read to escape my childrens' world...lol!!!)

I'll go contemporary with The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations for August:

1. The Man Without Qualities by Robert Musil 

2. _Empire Falls_ by Richard Russo 

3. _The Wizard of Oz_

4. _The Bone People_ by Keri Hulme

5. _The Razor's Edge_

6. _Kafka on the shore_ by Murakami

7. _The Alchemist_ by Paulo Coelho 

8. _The Fifth Child_ by Doris Lessing

9. _Riven Rock_ - T.C Boyle

10. _The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao_ by Junot Diaz

----------


## Shakira

_The Razor's Edge_ should be good.

----------


## _Shannon_

I'm gonna wait and see how the poll is going before I vote. If I hadn't already read Empire Falls, I'd throw in with you, Scher...

I wouldn't mind reading Maugham, or even giving Kafka on the Shore a go.... 

LOL! I've given up hope on my own selection.

----------


## Tallon

I do fancy reading some Murakami again but that is my least favourite novel by him  :Frown: 

Good to see a NZ author on there, i like The Bone People.

----------


## Scheherazade

I have no idea what _Razor's Edge_ is about even :-/

----------


## Satan

As much as I'd like to read _The Razor's Edge_ again, I conveniently happen to be reading (or should I say struggling with?) _The Man Without Qualities_ these days. Another vote wasted on underdogs!

----------


## Scheherazade

A tie!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Tallon

i hope the razor's edge wins because i've already got it from the library :P

----------


## Scheherazade

> i hope the razor's edge wins because i've already got it from the library :P


What a coincidence! And I have got _Empire Falls_!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

I read The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz last summer and it was good.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I read The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz last summer and it was good.


I wouldn't mind reading that one either.

It is a Pulitzer winner, isn't it?

----------


## Dark Muse

> I wouldn't mind reading that one either.
> 
> It is a Pulitzer winner, isn't it?


Yes it is!

----------


## plainjane

I've had _The Razor's Edge_ on my shelf for ages. This will make me finally read it!  :Biggrin:

----------


## David Lurie

> I read The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz last summer and it was good.


in the summer of 2008 it was good for me too  :Cool: 
we need to nominate it again - 0 votes.
I hoped to read Empire Falls - I have had it on my shelf for years - but the razor has an edge of two votes now  :Angelsad2:

----------

